# where to get goat supplies in Canada



## DogIsMyShepherd (Oct 17, 2019)

Anybody know of online Canadian stores for goat supplies?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

@Mossyrock is the only member I know of in canada


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi from Manitoba
I have ordered milking supplies from Berry Hill, they are out of Ontario. Other things, like medical supplies I had to get from the States.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Other Canadian members:
@Cedar Point Kikos 
@Tab Carloni 
@Blumenberg 
@Redbarngoatfarm
@LCShepherdess
@Mike at Capra Vista

Here is a Canada-specific mineral thread: https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/appalled-by-labels.205041/


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I was also made aware of Backwoods Goats out of Alberta
http://www.albertagoats.com/resourc...ood Goats Supply Catalog 2018 (10-18) (1).pdf
but I have not ordered from them yet.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

http://thekidsandewe.ca/
https://www.facebook.com/backwood.goats/


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Have ordered from both and both are super nice to deal with!


----------



## DogIsMyShepherd (Oct 17, 2019)

Thank you


----------

